
What is New York City like right now post-Hurricane Sandy? - nikunjk
https://www.quora.com/What-is-New-York-City-like-right-now-post-Hurricane-Sandy
======
michaelpinto
A. Depends on where in NYC you are this very minute. If you're sitting in
downtown Manhattan right now you're in a dark room with no power and no net
connection — and very little is open. If you're sitting in North Brooklyn like
me you've got power, a net connection and not only are the bodegas open but
they're fully stocked.

